# Please id this corn snake morph



## motionlines (Jan 6, 2014)

Posted earlier in a general /snake forum without much success.
Please help with morph id. 

Here is what it looks like:










These additional photos are with a higher contrast level (my camera increases a contras by default):

































Also, does this tail look female or male? I think that it's a male, though I am very far from being an expert on snakes


----------



## eeji (Feb 22, 2006)

Amel - Ians Vivarium :: Amelanistic Cornsnake


----------



## ian14 (Jan 2, 2008)

As above, amelanistic.


----------



## motionlines (Jan 6, 2014)

thank you all


----------

